
Ask HN: Scaling a company from founders to a small team? - jppope
Does anyone know how to, or has anyone around here taken a team from the founders to becoming a small team? (without investment money)<p>I read a lot about scaling a business from a small team onward ... but not a lot on getting over the hump to build a stable small team (4-18 people).
======
ryacko
That’s a small business.

Start out as small as possible with as little risk as possible, put more hours
into it over time, increase capital as needed, hire people when you run out of
waking hours in the day...

Hence the famous startups in a founder’s garage.

~~~
jppope
Agree completely... I'm thinking more how does one get passed employees
leaving, revenue/ project swings, market changes, etc in orderly way.

What are the tricks to getting passed being a small business without buying
your way out...

~~~
sethammons
Hiring contractors to start, and, if the work-need is constant, hire

------
p1esk
To clarify, you have the money, right?

~~~
jppope
This is 100% not about me... it's about trying to understand the phase in a
startup/ company's lifecycle from an academic perspective... I'm trying to
learn.

To directly answer your question I wouldn't start a company and have it be
undercapitalized. It's just not my scene.

